# What's the best thing to put on sore nipples?



## BabyMommee (Sep 30, 2007)

I have lanolin, but is there anything anybody likes better to put on sore nipples?


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

"Lasinoh" has always worked super fast and super well for me.

ETA: Oh - and after nursing, manually express some breastmilk onto your nipple and leave it on there to airdry. It's a miracle healer!


----------



## editornj (Jan 4, 2008)

I second the breastmilk. And air your nipples out when possible, maybe at night? And go without nursing pads or bras during the day, if possible.


----------



## clintonhillmama (Dec 21, 2006)

soothies pads! especially straight from the fridge!


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

i lovve me some lansinoh but a bath with epsom salt in it helps too. also cabage leaves but be really careful with those b/c they can reduce supply if you use them for too long.


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

Breastmilk & Motherlove Nipple Cream


----------



## TayNKegsmama (Feb 20, 2008)

6 words: Earth Mama Angel Baby's Nipple Butter. Amazing stuff! I also sexond the breastmilk after a feeding, but nipple butter as well!


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Another vote for breastmilk! Just rub it in and you won't need lanolin anymore.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

Go topless.


----------



## dcgrl (Jun 13, 2007)

Soothies or those Ameda gel pads were the only that helped my sore nipples...


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

Green Goop! It works well for diaper rashes and all skin irritations- we love it!
http://www.jilliansdrawers.com/store/greengoop.html


----------



## BabyMommee (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks! Yeah, Lanisoh is what I meant when I said lanolin. I just can never remember how to spell it - Lansinoh? Lasinoh? Lanisoh? - whatever. I'll try the breastmilk right away. My husband votes for topless, but I'm thinkin I should invest in some nipple butter or green goop too. I wish I could find some locally so I didn't have to pay for shipping. I've never had any nipple problems, but my almost 14 month has started resting his teeth right at the crease between my nipple and areola. At least I think that's what's going on! Looks like a good latch on the outside and doesn't hurt while he's nursing, but I'm sore and red in between. Thanks for your help, mommies.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Another vote for breastmilk. After every nursing, express a little milk on your nipple and rub it in. Then try to go topless or at least keep your bra flaps open as often as possible. Another thing, don't use soap on your nipples when you shower. . .it can be irritating and removes the protective oils/milk from them. For more ideas check out this site. . .it's awesome!!


----------

